# Is there any difference between Ur S4 & S6?



## thetatau87 (Aug 14, 2001)

Did Audi change anything besides the name between the 1994 S4 and the 1995 S6? They appear to be identical cars. The Audiworld model guide shows identical stats on everything I looked at.
1994 S4 http://www.audiworld.com/model/historical.html
1995 S6 http://www.audiworld.com/model/historical.html


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Is there any difference between Ur S4 & S6? (thetatau87)*

The front bumper, side lights, front fenders, steering wheel, rear bumper, badges







, side moulding, and wheels.
There are some other parts I'm sure, but don't know the rest.


----------

